# New England SPL Event this Weekend



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Anyone in the New England Area interested in meeting up, there is a time and place this weekend in Hyannis, MA 

Its hosted by New England Sound Pressure Level who is holding a competition at Vehicle Vibes, but even if you are not into SPL it gives us an excuse to meet up and enjoy each others vehicle sound systems.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I forgot to post the information:https://www.facebook.com/events/423354737822880/


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Sunday June 28 at 11:00 AM
3 Enterprise Road Suite 3
Hyannis, MA 02601


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Please post a reply if you plan on going. I have an SQ vehicle that I'm bringing, but Im attending for the fun of it and to meet up with new people into the hobby.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hyannis is NOT going to be fun this weekend, or next weekend. that place is right next tot the mall, with a tiny parking lot. its a recipe for not fun.
I plan to do what all locals do, Hide from the tourists. If you swing by sandwich I'm around all weekend...lol


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

This Event got postponed to July 12th due to inclement weather. Same time of day and location.


----------

